# How to convince parents to get a rat



## Aranhen (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello everyone. I'm going to ask you how do you ever convince your parents to get a rat. Mine are complaining about the place they take (we have enough place for A THOUSAND cages) , my mom isn't fond of them and hates it when you have to keep at least 2 animals of the same species and my dad doesn't like any pets at all. I know a lot about rats and I'm very responsible. I also care for a hamster, Darwin, and they know I will buy everything my rats need because I bought Darwin an expensive and large cage. Hope you guys can solve it


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Perhaps having them view some youtube vids on rats acting cool.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I agree with the above user. I showed my mom the cutest video of a rat playing fetch, but I had her hooked from the beginning and I don't actually live with her. My dad and my step-mom were pretty difficult to get on track. It helped that I asked for them for my sixteenth birthday, when they expected me to ask for a car, and rats were obviously a much cheaper alternative. My step-mom hates the rats. Absolutely can't stand to even look at them. My dad is actually watching my pair for the two weeks I'm gone with my mom... 

How I convinced them is I explained all of my research to them and told them the steps I would go through to keep them secured. My step-moms problem was that they were going to get out of their cage. (I have a Critter Nation) I eventually convinced her that with the bar spacing on the CN she wouldn't really have to worry and they'd be in my room anyway. The second thing I did was I made a large playpen out of cardboard. I covered the walls and the floor with it and then covered the floor space with a blanket. That went wonders for my dad since he was worried about them destroying things or peeing all over his carpet. (Of course, I eventually dismantled my playpen because Dela's a butt and she learned to just jump ontop of it XDD) He's not mad at me for taking it down once I explained that they were more likely to hurt themselves falling off of it and they really didn't make a mess on the floor... Litter training is also important and may help your case. My parents were fairly easy to persuade because they know that I care for my own animals well and (Except for this odd time where my dad has to do it) do it all myself. 

From what I can tell, most parents are either against animals as a whole, don't like/are scared of rats, or fear the destruction of their home when they reject the idea of rats. This may not always be the case, but these are the ideas my parents went through before they said I could get rats. If they stay in your room, that helps the scared parents because they never actually have to see the rats unless they come in. The parents against animals as a whole are difficult... It may take a lot of persuading or the help of a spouse or other family member to change their opinion on them. To minimize destruction of a home, if that is a concern, I would make a playpen for them that's a good 3 1/2 - 4 feet tall and it may suit you better to make it large so that you can enter it as well. This helps to keep the rats contained in a place where they can have fun, and it keeps them from getting to walls/carpet that they could destroy. People also seem to have success putting their rats on the bed/couch since most rats don't seem to want to jump off of something that high. My rats jumped off of that the first time I put them on it though, so it doesn't work for all rats. I hope this helped some! :3


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

For the space they take up, perhaps you could cut up some old cardboard boxes and make a box into the size of the cage you are going to get. Then you could put it in the various spots it will fit and show them space won't be an issue.

Show them pictures and videos. Maybe bring them to the forum and show them all of the rat owners who love their pets.

Make a shopping list with all of the things that you will need for them to start, and for every month. Put a dollar amount on everything and prove you can take care of them yourself. Make a cleaning and diet regimen and show that you can be responsible in that way too. 
Make a hammock or a toy and show them that they are a pet that inspire creativity and can help you learn new skills. 

I would say just generally put some time and effort into showing them why you want them, that will make it easier for them to see you are serious. c:


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

I agree with all above posts! I personally would plan out the first month's exact $ amount (well minus tax...) for everything they will need. Make a list of all cage-things they need, and write down easy DIY toy projects and such. What will you do when you go on vacation? What happens if they get sick? Make sure you write down the possibilities for absolutely everything. Then you can end by relating hamsters to rats in a sense that, if you can care for him, you can care for a pair of rats!


----------



## Aranhen (Dec 30, 2014)

I asked my parents now to get rats and I followed all your advice  They say: When your hamster dies. That's just sad.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

That's what my parents said, about my mouse. But at the moment the mouse is alive and I have a pair of rats... I basically spent two years researching rats and then I just brought down each of my parents' arguments with facts. I basically just collected a ton of info, and then I asked my parents to specifically tell me why they wouldn't let me get rats now, then I countered their concerns with my facts.


----------



## Aranhen (Dec 30, 2014)

I already asked them why. My dad said: because I say it. I promised them they could live in my treehouse (don't worry, it's not a diy treehouse, but a serious one  ). I mean they just can't say no. But they do


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Aranhen said:


> I asked my parents now to get rats and I followed all your advice  They say: When your hamster dies. That's just sad.


That was actually a reasonable response. They didn't say "no", they just want you to wait. So, perhaps, after your hamster passes you'll be able to get a couple of rats.

BTW if you keep "hounding" them about it. That "later" could change to a "no". So, be patient and you will eventually get a couple of rats.


----------



## Aranhen (Dec 30, 2014)

You're so totally right  I think I just stop asking rats every second


----------

